# كيف يتم تخفيف الكلور المركز لكى أحصل على منتج شبيه بالكلوريكس



## chemist.ahmedfathy (2 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم إخوانى الكرام .
كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير وأسال الله ان ينصر إخواننا المسلمين فى شتى بقاع الأرض وأن يردنا الى دينه مردا جميلا , اللهم آمين .
سؤالى بخصوص كيفية تخفيف الكلور المركز , كيف يمكننى تخفيفه بطريقه صحيحه حتى أحصل على منتج نهائى مثل الكلوريكس حيث ان الكلوريكس رائحة الكلور فيه تكون تقريبا غير ظاهره بعكس الكلور الذى يباع فى الأسوق فبالرغم من تخفيفه تكون رائحته منفره جدا ولا يصلح للغسيل الألوان عند إستخدامه كمطهر حيث انه يقوم بإزالة الألوان , فكيف أحصل على منتج شبيه بالكلوريكس , وجزاكم الله عنى خير الجزاء .


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (3 أغسطس 2014)

ابحث بالمنتدي ستجد عدة موضوعات تجيب علي تساولاتك
مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق


----------

